# Moon Watch Straps



## kcdano

Hey all,

Received my new moon today, and was looking for new strap ideas. The black standard one is much to thin for me i prefer a wider strap. 

Thanks


----------



## ZIPPER79

Check into the DiModell Pilot strap. It has a unique style at the attachment point and it's WP as well. I've had one for a number of years and like it.....




kcdano said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Received my new moon today, and was looking for new strap ideas. The black standard one is much to thin for me i prefer a wider strap.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gryffindor

I feel like a broken record, but I wear mine on a Bandrband Velcro specifically to widen the look.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Do you like NATO's?


----------



## yankeexpress

22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

THat looks really good!


----------



## kcdano

So it has 20mm lugs?


----------



## UofRSpider

I've found that this watch needs a thick strap or the lugs look weird. I'm a big NATO guy but felt it looked odd. 
Someone asked is it 20mm, yes it is.


----------



## c0bra

Di-Modell Jumbo


----------



## alxbly

Moonwatch on a Hirsch Professional strap. I call this combo the Darth Vader for obvious reasons...


----------



## nevada1995

I just got the moon watch with bracelet, the guy I bought it from had a nato on it. It fit but it was a tight fit, doubt I can get a leather strap on it. Like the bracelet a lot so no big deal for me.


----------



## Toothbras

yankeexpress said:


> 22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


That looks great


----------



## Pmnealhsd

yankeexpress said:


> 22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


This is amazing, didn't know you could do this. I was really wishing my moon watch was on a 22m strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

Now I want to buy a strap version of this watch. Does any one have pictures of the strap version of the Bulova Moon Watch with an aftermarket straight end link bracelet?


----------



## Vlciudoli

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/moon-watch-first-thoughts-3956586-2.html


----------



## markkinnj

I made a nice rally for mine. But now after seeing the new black moon on that beautiful black leather NATO... I may need to find one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Mpkaier

Now that's an interesting strap. What is it and What does the buckle look like?


----------



## anzac1957

Mpkaier said:


> Now that's an interesting strap. What is it and What does the buckle look like?


No buckle.. Velcro.. lookup gasgasbones..


----------



## anzac1957

Need to work on stitching skills.. 







Cheers


----------



## markkinnj

anzac1957 said:


> Need to work on stitching skills..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I find making sure you pull the needle through the same way each time helps! I always try to keep the second needle coming through on the bottom and in between 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Mark II of strap attempt for Moonwatch..











Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

anzac1957 said:


> Mark II of strap attempt for Moonwatch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


So Photobucket is now not allowing my images or anyone elses to display unless we pay for the privilege.. being held to ransom by another commercial entity.. hope I can back up my images from there before they prevent access altogether..


----------



## anzac1957

anzac1957 said:


> Mark II of strap attempt for Moonwatch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


So Photobucket is now not allowing my images or anyone elses to display unless we pay for the privilege.. being held to ransom by another commercial entity.. hope I can back up my images from there before they prevent access altogether..


----------



## anzac1957

Updated pics of latest strap using Tapatalk









Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Finally got a chance to get kizzi's reproduction strap. Loving it so far!

The side against the wrist is textured enough to keep the watch from sliding, which was a problem on a Perlon. The original leather didn't fit at all and the original Velcro managed to have a metal ring with no purpose digging into my wrist bone. This strap is infinitely adjustable and keeps the heavy watch in place without cutting off circulation.


----------



## Pjerome

I have a few I like to wear it on . The Engineer II is Satin Finish.


----------



## markkinnj

Cincystrap SB stealth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksi

Has anyone seen or done a bead blasted bracelet to match the texture of the watch body? I saw a Citizen Nighthawk with this done all over and it looked pretty cool, maybe IRL the watch body is not so matte but it sure looks it in pictures.


----------



## anzac1957

On a GGB SPV1.5 strap..









Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

On the GGB Zero Zero strap..









Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

anzac1957,

Thanks for sharing those. Didn't even know they existed. I'm amused that they kept the Bulova first-run "typo" of putting 262.144 Hz for 262 kHz the way everyone else does instead of the American notation 262,144 Hz that Bulova put on later Moon Watches.


----------



## anzac1957

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> anzac1957,
> 
> Thanks for sharing those. Didn't even know they existed. I'm amused that they kept the Bulova first-run "typo" of putting 262.144 Hz for 262 kHz the way everyone else does instead of the American notation 262,144 Hz that Bulova put on later Moon Watches.


I noticed that too.. Carl is taking a well earned break. He makes these straps individually.. when he gets back from holiday I will point the typo out to him as should be a comma there for sure..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Camulos

Hirsch brown leather. I love it!
(not sure why it's uploading on its side, it's the right way up on my computer!)


----------



## topol2

Custom Made large Nylon Watch Strap Bespoke Service Colours and Stitch


----------



## Pjerome

A 22mm STRAP will fit nicely on the Moon Watch. I have several straps that I use for mine.The Engineer II is Satin Finish SS.


----------



## Brucy

anzac1957 said:


> On a GGB SPV1.5 strap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X90F using Tapatalk


Looks good Tony  tough decision between the green and the sand


----------



## stebesplace

Here's my moon watch on a few straps. Overall it has spent more time on the bond nato as I feel it compliments it the best, giving it a tool watch appearance. The leather straps are Barton 20mm's, and I don't recall the make of the mesh, but I hate that mesh bracelet anyway (comfort, not looks).


----------



## espiga

I will add my suggestion here


----------



## espiga

Thank you Oreo931,

it is very soft also even after folding the suede in two layers and gluing in the middle.
I think it matches the center portion of the dial (flat black) very well and I can keep the original buckle also.
One more picture to show buckle and holes.

Best regards.


----------



## FreddyNorton

After searching long time for a bracelet option for my strap version moon watch I came up with this. Its a literally ~3 dollar ebay china bracelet I ended up dremeling it a little and bending the ends to make it fit. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## patr1ckd

anzac1957 said:


>


Where can I get this? I googled mark ii but didn't see it.

From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## anzac1957

patr1ckd said:


> Where can I get this? I googled mark ii but didn't see it.
> 
> From my shyt liquor store gophone.


Unsure sorry

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd

Besides not being wide enough to handle the size of the watch, the strap on the polished version of the lunar pilot is pretty nice.









From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## espiga

patr1ckd said:


> Besides not being wide enough to handle the size of the watch, the strap on the polished version of the lunar pilot is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my shyt liquor store gophone.


Thank you, very patr1ckd for the pictures,

I saw this version on display at Macys and I liked very much.
A leather strap or a mesh bracelet (fine mesh) should be a perfect match for this case finish.
If you have the time please, post more pictures, thank you in advance!!!

Best regards.


----------



## Maddog1970

My new moon watch, on a 22mm Rios pilot....


----------



## tvterry1

Mine on a LUX WATCHBAND Rally Style.;-)









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## [email protected]

For me, it is all about the Kizzi strap S/N 1126


----------



## bulletz

Here's a new strap for my moon watch. I've always found it hard to match this colour with my other watches but I'm pleased to see that it looks really good on the Lunar Pilot.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Went for black on black......

While I love my Matt/brushed moon watch, the no-date black is the more stunning of the pair imho....









And of course, even if they are the same darn size, the black always manages to look "smaller"!


----------



## Maddog1970

Double post


----------



## Maddog1970

New Kizzi NASA strap for my dark side.....


----------



## gormless

Just bought this for the moon watch which is currently on a brown Martu vintage leather strap. Excited!









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga

Good Day everyone,

one more strap hand made also.
The crystal on this watch is awesome!

Best regards.


----------



## bulletz

Found Chuck Maddox's diagram on how to DIY a NASA Strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

Getting ready for July 4th. I have several bands for my Lunar Pilot, this one is all American!!!!!|>









tvterry1,
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## jz1094

alxbly said:


> Moonwatch on a Hirsch Professional strap. I call this combo the Darth Vader for obvious reasons...
> 
> View attachment 11599994
> 
> View attachment 11599954


thats a good looking strap, it looks very comfortable


----------



## FarmKid

Gray NATO


----------



## ill1337

Does anyone know where I can find straps that have the same design as the Velcro nasa strap that comes with this watch? I absolutely love it, would love to have more of these types of straps for my other watches


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

The two that I know of:

Replica version (I own one and it's very nice):
https://www.seb12100030.com/

Less expensive version (don't own one, so no idea of quality):
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nasa-straps-velcro


----------



## ill1337

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The two that I know of:
> 
> Replica version (I own one and it's very nice):
> https://www.seb12100030.com/
> 
> Less expensive version (don't own one, so no idea of quality):
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nasa-straps-velcro


Thanks for the suggestion! One thing I really like about the bulova one is that it has the 3 rings like a NATO. All the other Velcros I'm finding only have one. Anyone have suggestions for ones with 3 rings?


----------



## brash47

Strapcode super oyster with polished center line.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Great straps in this thread. This is a Xeric strap.


----------



## Christopher-N

I found these really nice quilted soft leather straps that look really good on the watch. 
They're straight too so you can use the original Buckle. 
I have these on a few of my watches as they're so comfortable and reasonably prices - only £15.


----------



## The Watch Dog

I have this velcro strap but I can't remember where I got it from, It would make for good "moon watch strap" I think?


----------



## carbon_dragon

I bought the one that comes with the "carbon fiber'ish" black leather strap. I recently sat down and removed the strap and puzzled out how to put on the velcro strap and really liked it. But I'll be darned if I know what kind of strap it is. It's not a NATO really, even though it kind of looks like it. It's not a 1 piece velcro strap either. The closest I've seen is maybe the "GGB SPV1.5" strap but those links are dead so I'm guessing that is no longer made.

Is there a name for the type of nylon strap we get with the watch?

Nice to know there are so many options. The watch seems to look good on anything really. But that strap in the box looks pretty nice and is very easy to put on once you figure out how to attach it to the watch.


----------



## farmerboy

Really enjoyable thread going here. With the newer polished model being out for a while, do any owners have new pictures?

Of all the different type bands being used, is there a style or material that excels at holding the watch in place so it doesn't shift?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

farmerboy said:


> Really enjoyable thread going here. With the newer polished model being out for a while, do any owners have new pictures?
> 
> Of all the different type bands being used, is there a style or material that excels at holding the watch in place so it doesn't shift?


I would have said the Velcro is the best for holding it in place, but it's a little too stiff for moving the wrist around when it's tight enough for the perfect hold.

Then I found an elastic single-pass strap that works amazingly. Less than $10 on aliexpress.


----------



## farmerboy

Thank you I will try to find that. I have a watch on order.

EDIT: I did not know what Aliexpress was until I looked. They have a few thousand bands.
I doubt I could find that same on. Do you have more information?


----------



## brash47

farmerboy said:


> Really enjoyable thread going here. With the newer polished model being out for a while, do any owners have new pictures?
> 
> Of all the different type bands being used, is there a style or material that excels at holding the watch in place so it doesn't shift?


Yep, my bracelet holds it in place perfectly









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

farmerboy said:


> Thank you I will try to find that. I have a watch on order.
> 
> EDIT: I did not know what Aliexpress was until I looked. They have a few thousand bands.
> I doubt I could find that same on. Do you have more information?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32988170828.html

This was the one I bought. Surprisingly good construction, especially for the price. They're every bit of the 290mm / 11.4in length stated, so plan on tucking the end.


----------



## farmerboy

Thank you both for the reply!


----------



## bamadadof3

wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to looks of this type strap.


----------



## bamadadof3

stebesplace said:


> Here's my moon watch on a few straps. Overall it has spent more time on the bond nato as I feel it compliments it the best, giving it a tool watch appearance. The leather straps are Barton 20mm's, and I don't recall the make of the mesh, but I hate that mesh bracelet anyway (comfort, not looks).
> 
> View attachment 12521125
> 
> View attachment 12521127
> 
> View attachment 12521129
> 
> View attachment 12521131
> 
> View attachment 12521133
> 
> View attachment 12521135


The black and grey nato is my favorite look on these. If I don't sell mine I think I'll buy one for mine.


----------



## bamadadof3

Ohh crap I like this color on that watch. Might need to buy one like it.


----------



## FreddyNorton

My moon watch with a 10 dollar ebay steel bracelet. My favorite so far and wears great. This is the strap version of the moon.


----------



## azkid

FreddyNorton said:


> My moon watch with a 10 dollar ebay steel bracelet. My favorite so far and wears great. This is the strap version of the moon.


Damn that looks great. The link curve matches the lug curve pretty well.


----------



## carbon_dragon

FreddyNorton said:


> My moon watch with a 10 dollar ebay steel bracelet. My favorite so far and wears great. This is the strap version of the moon.
> 
> View attachment 14601817
> 
> View attachment 14601819
> 
> View attachment 14601821
> 
> View attachment 14601823
> 
> View attachment 14601825


Can you point to what strap vendor and model number this is? And this is the one that comes on the leather strap, right?


----------



## FreddyNorton

I see identical one under item number 113695195461 on ebay. Its in China though.

The seller I got mine from was in USA but it seems the ad is changed and a slightly different one is on the page I got mine from. Its number 263481909400 on Ebay. He might have ran out of my specific one.

Mine is strap moon watch.


----------



## FreddyNorton

double post


----------



## Axlwatches

alxbly said:


> Moonwatch on a Hirsch Professional strap. I call this combo the Darth Vader for obvious reasons...
> 
> View attachment 11599994
> 
> View attachment 11599954


white/black digi camo rubber strap


----------



## Dups

Received mine today. I think I'm going to start with the rubber strap with white stitching. I would love some recommendations...
































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39

I have a bunch of seiko skx mod watches and a bunch of 22mm cheapest nato strap elastic MN straps that are great on the bulova. they are strechy enough to fit the 20mm lugs just fine. Here are a few shots, also got a strapcode super engineer in 20mm on black friday for 35 bucks.


----------



## azkid

That rubber strap looks dope. Same for the one right above.

I swore already I posted a pic of my strap but maybe that was a wruw thread. Anyway, Hadley Roma ms855...


----------



## victarro




----------



## Trellos

I bought my moon watch with the bracelet. Should be in tomorrow. Can't wait


----------

